# Winter Storm Watch 42.21n -73.76w



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

*Winter Storm Watch

NWS Albany, NY
Point Forecast: Claverack-Red Mills NY
42.21N -73.76W

Overnight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 8. Northwest wind between 3 and 10 mph.

Tuesday: Snow likely after 1pm. Increasing clouds, with a high near 22. Calm wind becoming south around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

Tuesday Night: Periods of snow and sleet before 1am, then periods of snow, freezing rain and sleet between 1am and 4am, then periods of freezing rain and sleet after 4am. Low around 21. Southeast wind between 3 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.

Wednesday: Periods of freezing rain before 1pm, then a chance of rain. High near 36. East wind 5 to 9 mph becoming northwest. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New precipitation amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible.

woooooooo hooooooooooooooo *payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

That looks like a big mess.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

ECS;514469 said:


> That looks like a big mess.


We can only hope so!


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

*It figures, next forcast will be all rain*

*NWS Forecast for: Claverack-Red Mills NY
Issued by: National Weather Service Albany, NY
Last Update: 10:38 am EST Feb 12, 2008

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This Afternoon: Snow likely, mainly after 3pm. Cloudy, with a high near 26. Light southeast wind. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Tonight: Periods of snow and sleet before 4am, then periods of freezing rain and sleet. Low around 24. Calm wind becoming south around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Wednesday: Periods of freezing rain and sleet before 10am, then periods of rain. High near 36. North wind between 3 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New ice accumulation of 0.1 to 0.2 of an inch possible. New sleet accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Wednesday Night: A chance of snow before 1am. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 20. North wind between 11 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New precipitation amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 
*


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

This was an awesome bs 1" snow, 1" sleet storm. Im getting so sick of sleet and rain. Its F***ing February!
salter next year.


----------

